# ecu compatibility 1986



## nnnnrh (Aug 15, 2006)

Hello, hope someone can help me,

I have a 1986 nissan 2 wd pickup.
I located a 1987, need to know if the ecu's are compatible.
here are the #'s on the ecu's
5-1986
40
23710 07g00
mecs-go11 f3 hitachi 6506

3-1987
60
23710 07g003
mecs g121 a2
hitachi 7227

thanks in advance for any help ,
robert


----------

